# Put the dye to a few



## myingling (Nov 24, 2013)

Been messing around with some dyes well stabilizing ,,,I know their all green but I like that color LOL

Some maple I got from mike
some box elder

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4529_zps9eb05177.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4526_zps73784d47.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4538_zps66062313.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4545_zps383146b0.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## myingling (Nov 24, 2013)

Few more

box elder

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4531_zps63522d1b.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4536_zpsdb3e89c4.jpg


Tube call ebony lip rest tried double dying this one purple and green spalted maple ,, got to mess with the double dying to get colors way I like

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4502_zps1a266c66.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4501_zps2820c7ec.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice I like the green.


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice calls. I've been having fun to. Keep them coming. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2013)

I like the contrast in the box elder pot! Are you dyeing green first then purple?


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 24, 2013)

I like that color!


----------



## myingling (Nov 24, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I like the contrast in the box elder pot! Are you dyeing green first then purple?


 

Yes I kind like the box elder myself as for double dying theirs not much info on the net for doing it but when double dying every thing says to use the liter color first ,,I did some other smaller samples and got mixed results ,,, on woods that don't realy need stabilized I pull just enough vacuum to high lite the grain

Kind like this one

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4487_zps8866dd32.jpg


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 24, 2013)

I like green nice looking callers Mike!!!! 

Mark


----------

